
Dismantling of [WA] health reforms in 1993 may offer lessons for [ACA] repeal - tzs
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/dismantling-of-states-health-reforms-in-1993-may-offer-lesson-for-obamacare-repeal/
======
tzs
Note: I altered the article's title slightly.

1\. Replaced "State's" with "[WA]", for clarity.

2\. Replaced "Obamacare" with "[ACA]", to get under 80 character limit.

